# D&S #242. Please Lord; Come Now. The NFL is Sick and I am Tired.



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Denton and Sasquatch #242


This week slavery continues around the world at this very minute but we don't talk about that. Instead we are divided by race. Also the whole world is gay, deal with it or else! Is the Government really coming for your guns? Denton's buddy says no and we tell you why.




www.podomatic.com





This week slavery continues around the world at this very minute but we don't talk about that. Instead we are divided by race. Also the whole world is gay, deal with it or else! Is the Government really coming for your guns? Denton's buddy says no and we tell you why.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

When did you boys get a radio show?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Radio? We'd have to be disciplined in order to have a radio show and Sas is as reliable as a garage band drummer!


----------

